# Natural M/C: How long?



## dinahx (Sep 17, 2005)

How long did you have to wait post demise for your m/c, if you waited? Also, what were your HCG levels when your m/c started if you know them?

Signed, waiting very impatiently!







:


----------



## rakishchick (Dec 3, 2008)

i posted my story here

on 12/18 my HCG level was 19,000+
then when i went to the ER on 12/26, it was 20,000+.

because i miscarried naturally, my dr did not require me to do more hcg tests. i'm hoping the best for you!!!


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

I had a missed miscarriage that ended naturally.

I thought I was 7 weeks pregnant but on the ultrasound I was measuring at only about 5 weeks. When I had an HCG test at 7 weeks the day before I started bleeding it was at about 5,400 so it already started going down. I started bleeding, cramped heavily and passed big clots and tissue for about 3 days. The bleeding was very light after about 7 days and stopped after 10 days. At exactly 14 days after I started the bleeding I felt completely healed and was getting ovulation pains and EWCM. I think as far as miscarriages go, this was pretty normal and though heartbreaking, it was, physically, not so bad.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm in the same boat









I found out about my loss when I should have been 9w and the u/s measured 6w. My hcg was 54,000+ at the time. It's been 2 more weeks and no spotting what so ever. I still have awful nausea and I'm so tired, I'm afraid to get my #s tested again. I was also on progesterone, and I feel that it made my plancenta extra snug.

This is my second m/c. 1st, I found at at 12w, and all I had was a sac measuring 8w. I used cytotec but it didn't take care of everything and I eventually passed a placenta several months later. (OB didn't blieve me, but I can assure you guys I don't normally pass a chunk of hamburger meat!)


----------



## dinahx (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow! If you want to guess at your HCG levels, they decline 1/2 for every 72 hours. Mine have been following that formula pretty precisely. Keep posting here, maybe we can cytotec together.







I am so glad to have found someone in the same boat!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I used cytotec but it didn't take care of everything and I eventually passed a placenta several months later. (OB didn't blieve me, but I can assure you guys I don't normally pass a chunk of hamburger meat!)

Actually chel, this sounds more like a piece of decidual cast than placenta. An early placenta is white and really doesn't look much like a mature placenta at all. A decidual cast is deep red & resembles a mature placenta much more closely. I saw both in my miscarriage at 11 weeks.

OP, my friend who recently miscarried waited nearly 3 weeks post demise (at 5 wks) for her natural m/c to start.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dinahx* 
How long did you have to wait post demise for your m/c, if you waited? Also, what were your HCG levels when your m/c started if you know them?

Signed, waiting very impatiently!







:

I wish I had an answer for you. I am having a natural m/c right now too. I started spotting on 12/21 and fast forward to today, I'm still not done, though I think it's winding down. I have been getting hCG levels tested approx. once a week for a few weeks and they are going down. They were 3000 and then 825, and last week they were 200. Hoping for a zero this week. Sorry you are going through this!


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

Dinahx, I'm so sorry to see you on the loss board! I much preferred to see you when we were both on the July DDC







. Anyways, I had spotted a teensy bit of brown for about a week and a half, then had a dot of red blood on Thursday night, Friday morning a tiny bit of red again so called the m/w and she said she'd like to do an u/s if I was ok with it. I was, and saw that the babe hadn't developed since 7-7.5 weeks (I was 9 weeks along at this point) and the sac had separated from the uterine wall. I went home and by now was bleeding more, sorta like the beginning of my period. I started getting crampy the next day (saturday), then had contractions for about 2 hours before I passed the sac with baby in it, around 3pm. I got a respite for a few hours after that, then contractions on & off for the next few days.

My recommendations, for what it's worth, are to get depends if you can and wear them once you start up with serious bleeding. They saved my life since I was out shopping when I miscarried







: 2nd, take Advil (also called Motrin or Ibuprofen). You can use the over-the-counter strength (200mg per tab) here's the prescribed doses: 400mg (2 tabs) every 4 hours, 600mg (3 tabs) every 6 hours and 800mg(4 tabs) every 8 hours. I did 4 tabs since things were bad, and it just sorta took the edge off things. The best thing was RED WINE!!! I've read it here and there, and it has something to do with helping your body with the blood, I have no idea why but it was amazing. Definitely a glass before bed if nothing else.

and last but not least, a big







I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dinahx (Sep 17, 2005)

Well ladies I am in it now! But still no bleeding really. I passed my mucus plug this evening and now the contractions have me up in the middle of the night. They are STRONG. IDK if DH should stay home tomorrow. I am a little scared about what to expect. . . .


----------



## patronus (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ratrodgrl* 
Dinahx, I'm so sorry to see you on the loss board! I much preferred to see you when we were both on the July DDC







.

there are too many of us here from the july ddc









i'm so sorry you're going through this and i hope things will go quickly and smoothly for you.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Momma, when I woke up at 3 am w/contractions (2.5 mins apart) my baby came out at 4:30 am.

















: that you are doing ok.

(And yes, there are way too many of us from the July DDC here.







)

ETA: My DH has stayed home since the m/c. It'll be 2 weeks by the time he goes back to work, and I'm so thankful he's been able to be here. It's been healing for him as well.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *patronus* 
there are too many of us here from the july ddc









Is it just me or did the July DDC have an incredible amount of losses? I was in it too and it just seemed constant!


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Our baby stopped developing at 7.5 weeks. My miscarriage was completely finished around, what would have been, 13 weeks. I was told at 11.5 weeks that the baby was gone.


----------



## welldone (May 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *millefleur* 
Is it just me or did the July DDC have an incredible amount of losses? I was in it too and it just seemed constant!









wow. another former july ddc mama here, too.

i started spotting at 9 weeks even. it was very light. ultrasound showed a cute baby with a strong heartbeat (169) at 9 weeks, 4 days. i starting actual bleeding at 11 weeks, 2 days. i didn't know i was miscarrying until 11 weeks, 3 days, and my hcg was around 5000 on that day. i passed the baby at 11 weeks, 6 days.

i'm still going back weekly for hcg checks. last week, it was 13. i have to go back tomorrow, and hopefully it will be less than 5, because then i can stop going to the lab where all the pregnant people are.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dinahx* 
Wow! If you want to guess at your HCG levels, they decline 1/2 for every 72 hours. Mine have been following that formula pretty precisely. Keep posting here, maybe we can cytotec together.







I am so glad to have found someone in the same boat!

looks like I'm in this for another month+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
Actually chel, this sounds more like a piece of decidual cast than placenta. An early placenta is white and really doesn't look much like a mature placenta at all. A decidual cast is deep red & resembles a mature placenta much more closely. I saw both in my miscarriage at 11 weeks.

interesting.
I didn't pass anything solid during my 8w+ m/c, mostly spotting and only 1 small clot, that I assumed something like a placenta would eventually come out.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

I am here from the July 2009 DDC too.








I went to see my midwife today for what I thought was a slight UTI ...2hours and 2 ultrasounds later I knew my little one was gone. There was a perfect but very still baby in there, no heartbeat.
What a strange day. I finally got my medi-cal lined up and then discovered I was not pregnant any more. I live too far from a decent hospital to wait very long for a natural miscarriage this late 15+ weeks. If I don't mc this weekend, I will cytotec induce early next week.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2sweetboysmom* 
I am here from the July 2009 DDC too.








I went to see my midwife today for what I thought was a slight UTI ...2hours and 2 ultrasounds later I knew my little one was gone. There was a perfect but very still baby in there, no heartbeat.
What a strange day. I finally got my medi-cal lined up and then discovered I was not pregnant any more. I live too far from a decent hospital to wait very long for a natural miscarriage this late 15+ weeks. If I don't mc this weekend, I will cytotec induce early next week.

I am so sorry for your loss.







I had a miscarriage at that far along too. Be good to yourself.


----------



## dinahx (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2sweetboysmom* 
I am here from the July 2009 DDC too.








I went to see my midwife today for what I thought was a slight UTI ...2hours and 2 ultrasounds later I knew my little one was gone. There was a perfect but very still baby in there, no heartbeat.
What a strange day. I finally got my medi-cal lined up and then discovered I was not pregnant any more. I live too far from a decent hospital to wait very long for a natural miscarriage this late 15+ weeks. If I don't mc this weekend, I will cytotec induce early next week.










I am SO sorry! I definitely understand living too far out.

Cytotec induction is a GREAT option, IMO. PM me with any questions or if you just want to talk, I did a TON of research on it. Wising for a great outcome for you! <3


----------



## patronus (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2sweetboysmom* 
I am here from the July 2009 DDC too.








I went to see my midwife today for what I thought was a slight UTI ...2hours and 2 ultrasounds later I knew my little one was gone. There was a perfect but very still baby in there, no heartbeat.
What a strange day. I finally got my medi-cal lined up and then discovered I was not pregnant any more. I live too far from a decent hospital to wait very long for a natural miscarriage this late 15+ weeks. If I don't mc this weekend, I will cytotec induce early next week.

i'm so very sorry









there are a few (too many) from the july ddc and this is a very support group, i hope you'll find comfort here.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2sweetboysmom* 
I am here from the July 2009 DDC too.

















I'm so sorry.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

around 12w.
Which is 6w after things stopped growing.
I had a week of very light spotting (no panty liner needed, just when I wiped) I then had a day of heavy spotting. The next night I had moderate cramping, the next afternoon the flood gate opened. I'm hoping the worse is over.


----------

